# Mothers Day Swarm Using the Swarm Pole!



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Fun. I like the fact that your neighbors were so laid back about it.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice  That is a big swarm. I made a swarm pole like that. Just haven't got a chance to use it. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice job on the pole ....and the catch.


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Third swarm capture since Saturday! Here's the video...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That integrated hadle in the water jug is more of a hinderance I believe. I made sure my water jug had no handle whatsoever. The older ones didn't have them. 
No more ladders and so handy.
Thanks for the videos.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> That integrated hadle in the water jug is more of a hinderance I believe. I made sure my water jug had no handle whatsoever. The older ones didn't have them.
> No more ladders and so handy.


If I ever need to hold up the water bottle with one hand and shake a branch with the other, that's about the only way I think that handle will pay off. Other than that, it is useless and increases the amount of shaking you have to do to get the bees out of the jug. I just started chasing swarms this year, so my hat is off to those who posted their swarm pole designs last year...I can't imagine having to climb a ladder to go after a swarm!


----------

